# Dia de Los Muertos/Day of The Dead halloween costume and makeup



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 25, 2008)

So I just came up with an (imo) awesome halloween costume idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I plan on painting my face like something similar to this




(pardon the Sylvia Ji, I can't really find any other examples of Dia de Los Muertos face paintings :[)

The only problem is, I don't exactly know what to wear?
Anybody got any suggestions or even more inspo pics for the face painting?
any help is appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you guys think of this idea?


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love your idea.  Dia de Los Muertos is one of my favs. My next tattoo is going to be a  Dia de Los Muertos theme. 

Omg, I so wanna paint my face Dia de Los Muertos style for fun (but I don't want to take your idea). 

Personally, I like the "up" side of day of the dead (like pretty skulls). Very vibrant colors, glitter, flowers, etc.  
Sylvia Ji has some amazing artwork (it's like pin-up inspired). Clothing wise... maybe the traditional clothing (large flowy dance dress).  But I'm not sure.


----------



## Titty (Sep 26, 2008)

This reminds me of a look someone did awhile ago:

mac_cosmetics: i got my camera fixed! apparently it was


----------



## saturnine11 (Oct 20, 2008)

I loveeee that painting so much! I have a Sylvia Ji painting as a tattoo, I love it to bits & pieces. They are all so beautiful. I think that would be a wonderful costume idea! I'd go with clothing similar to that in the painting, flowy dress with flowers & whatnot!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is hot:


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 28, 2008)

That Sylvia Ji painting is gorgeous, so is that facechart!

I'd recommend probably going to a thrift store and getting an old wedding dress or something. Spice it up with lots of flowers and skulls.


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Oct 28, 2008)

the bf and I are actually doing this 
...i bought a mexican peasant dress off ebay, so u could start there or ^ as above thrift stores can be handy too!  ;]
good luck! cant wait to hear how it turns out!


----------

